# Sorted: RDA - A brief story and a recommendation please



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Hi all,

I "grew up" using Reo's and MTL devices, and drippers like the Odin and Marquis. Lately I still use my Reo's for MTL tobacco only using Cyclone and OL16 RDA's. My main vapes throughout the day though have become 4 Zeus single coil tanks which I love. This is where the issue comes in.... I need a new RDA to taste/test diy juices for the Zeus tanks, as it is just too much of a hassle to set up a tank, only to find the juice is horrible.

I still have my trusty 2 Odin RDA's and Marquis, but they have gone the way of the dodo with regards to competing with the Zeus and the power levels/airflow etc.

Only other RDA's I own, I hate! These being the Hadaly and Pulse.

So I'm looking for recommendations on an RDA to test juice only, not a main vape. Only mod I have spare to run it on is an old Pico, so 22mm would be a plus, but I suppose I can unscrew a Zeus while testing juice on a 24 or 25mm RDA. This MUST be a single coil RDA, with similar taste/airflow to a Zeus single coil tank if possible.

Let the suggestions begin!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/11/18)

Nudge 22.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

Wasp nano works well for me. And it's cheap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Armed said:


> Wasp nano works well for me. And it's cheap



Looks a lot like the Hadaly.... and I hate the Hadaly with the passion of a thousand suns.... Any comparison maybe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Looks a lot like the Hadaly.... and I hate the Hadaly with the passion of a thousand suns.... Any comparison maybe?


The Wasp has a lot more airflow than the Hadaly, but it has a bit of a whistle if not coiled correctly and wicked right, but it is a flavour machine. Only reason I got rid of mine is due to MTL because of my lip/mouth. Unfortunately I now mostly do MTL rda’s. I do however have a Ghoul, massive airflow like the Zeus, single coil, and very good flavour to me, but will it live up to your expectations specifically because of the Zeus and it’s superb flavour.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The Wasp has a lot more airflow than the Hadaly, but it has a bit of a whistle if not coiled correctly and wicked right, but it is a flavour machine. Only reason I got rid of mine is due to MTL because of my lip/mouth. Unfortunately I now mostly do MTL rda’s. I do however have a Ghoul, massive airflow like the Zeus, single coil, and very good flavour to me, but will it live up to your expectations specifically because of the Zeus and it’s superb flavour.



Will have a Google on the Ghoul. Funny enough, for me the Zeus doesn't have _massive _airflow.


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Room Fogger said:


> The Wasp has a lot more airflow than the Hadaly, but it has a bit of a whistle if not coiled correctly and wicked right, but it is a flavour machine. Only reason I got rid of mine is due to MTL because of my lip/mouth. Unfortunately I now mostly do MTL rda’s. I do however have a Ghoul, massive airflow like the Zeus, single coil, and very good flavour to me, but will it live up to your expectations specifically because of the Zeus and it’s superb flavour.



Funny you should say the Wasp is a flavor machine. @Carnival told me hers was a piece of crap if I recall correctly.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/11/18)

Recurve

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

Sorry boet .I haven't tried a hadaly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Funny you should say the Wasp is a flavor machine. @Carnival told me hers was a piece of crap if I recall correctly.



I have a Dead Rabbit SQ and the flavour is really nice. I also own a Wasp Nano and as far as I am concerned the Wasp has better flavour. You need to wick it correctly otherwise there might be a couple of things that will irritate you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Salamander (6/11/18)

I must agree that the Wasp is a gem. Great flavour, good airflow and a breeze to build. I do however use a drip tip on all mine as I find the top cap a bit short. Another alternative is the Drop Solo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Armed (6/11/18)

I don't know if it's just my imagination. But I wick my wasp very tight, it seems to mute/dull my juice..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/11/18)

Riscle Pirate King RDA - massive flavour and clouds of note but it's a dual coil setup, unfortunately. I need to check if it can be converted to a single coil but tbh I prefer dual coils to single coils 

Each to their own...


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Any other suggestions besides the Nudge and Recurve?
@Rob Fisher @Christos @Silver @Andre


----------



## Silver (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any other suggestions besides the Nudge and Recurve?
> @Rob Fisher @Christos @Silver @Andre



Hi @Viper_SA , you not going to like my suggestions
I use the Hadaly and the Petri V2 Rda as my main RDAs for testing
Hadaly is single and Petri is dual.
I find both give me superb flavour for restricted lung. Petri on duals gives more volume and so i find it more satisfying on some juices with lower nic when i need more to the vape.

What i also do occasionally is just drip directly into a freshly wicked RM2 on a Reo if I want a taste of something in MTL mode.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any other suggestions besides the Nudge and Recurve?
> @Rob Fisher @Christos @Silver @Andre


I do flavour testing on Reos with OL16's with ceramic wicks.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Anything from your side @Alex? As I know you are also a Zeus fan if memory serves....


----------



## Christos (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any other suggestions besides the Nudge and Recurve?
> @Rob Fisher @Christos @Silver @Andre


All the things I would recommend are hard to aquire.

Why do you hate the hadaly? (Personally I hated it as well)
The citadel from psyclone mods is better bit perhaps you need to place the coil on your hadaly as low as possible I.e. 1mm away from the base and try again? 

Let's see of we can get you to enjoy what you own first before you spend more money?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Christos said:


> All the things I would recommend are hard to aquire.
> 
> Why do you hate the hadaly? (Personally I hated it as well)
> The citadel from psyclone mods is better bit perhaps you need to place the coil on your hadaly as low as possible I.e. 1mm away from the base and try again?
> ...



@Christos just too restricted on airflow, gets hot as hell for me and I don't get enough flavour to warrant the other issues with it. Also, I like 810 drip tips lately, a LOT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

+1 on the Recurve although it has a very shallow juice well so not ideal for dripping but then again might be perfect 

Maybe the new Rebirth RDA also from Mike Vapes he ironed out the kinks on the Recurve imo....

My goto for flavor testing would be the OG DR24 two micro coil flatwire coils (2.5mm 4 wraps each) insane ramp up and can switch juices quickly....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Anything from your side @Alex? As I know you are also a Zeus fan if memory serves....



I'm still a huge fan of the Zeus single coil version @Viper_SA. In fact it's all I've been running with everyday since I got it. It just keeps on giving me endless hassle free days of pleasure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

You lost me at OG, lol


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> You lost me at OG, lol


The Original...

Been so many iterations and the Drop Dead is tickling my fancy though....


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Daniel said:


> The Original...
> 
> Been so many iterations and the Drop Dead is tickling my fancy though....



I take it you mean Dead Rabbit 24?


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> I take it you mean Dead Rabbit 24?


I have the DR24 but being a purger it hits me in the chops (angled airflow and all) so if the Drop Dead is better i might give that a go....


----------



## Viper_SA (6/11/18)

Purger? I've been away too long, lol


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Purger? I've been away too long, lol


So when you blow briefly out (whilst firing the mod causing vapor to escape through the air intakes) before taking a vape dunno been a habit of late.....


----------



## Seemo.wm (6/11/18)

I would second the recurve as the best option for what you seek! Juice well is basically non existent, but just for tasting juice it is perfect! The flavour you get off it is amazing. 

And I have a 22mm conversion cap for the recurve which I'll never use if you're interested. Fits on the pico with it (I usually check my resistance on the pico before popping it back on my NC V2.)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Seemo.wm said:


> I would second the recurve as the best option for what you seek! Juice well is basically non existent, but just for tasting juice it is perfect! The flavour you get off it is amazing.
> 
> And I have a 22mm conversion cap for the recurve which I'll never use if you're interested. Fits on the pico with it (I usually check my resistance on the pico before popping it back on my NC V2.)


Dêmmit now you got me thinking Recurve with 22mm cap on the Pico Squeeze hmmmmm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (6/11/18)

Well will you look at that Recurve fits with normal 24mm cap on the Pico Squeeze....
OK micro overhang but I can live with that...


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Any other suggestions besides the Nudge and Recurve?
> @Rob Fisher @Christos @Silver @Andre



Recurve is good... Citadel is great and I would highly recomend it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Funny you should say the Wasp is a flavor machine. @Carnival told me hers was a piece of crap if I recall correctly.


Only if you coil and wick it wrong. Nice long superfine MTL fused Clapton and a not too thin wick and she will lift your spirit. Drip tip advised as the cap get as hot a hell. Suppose MTL and restricted dL has changed me, way to much airflow, even my Nano engine OBS ‘si have to virtually close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/11/18)

Viper_SA said:


> @Christos just too restricted on airflow, gets hot as hell for me and I don't get enough flavour to warrant the other issues with it. Also, I like 810 drip tips lately, a LOT.


I enjoyed the Goon 24 v1 but its a dual coil atty that needed lots of power to shine. I would personally recommend a 22mm single coil but im not too up to date with whats hot and whats not these days.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Larry (6/11/18)

@Viper_SA have you considered doing your testing on the Zeus itself? A few drops down the center will do the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (7/11/18)

Drop Solo

single, 22mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/11/18)

This Stagevape Venus RDA supports both dual and single coils. Great flavour and lots of airflow.




The current driptip was custom made for me. It comes in a 810 and is blue for the SS.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/11/18)

Thinking of the Recurve right now to double up on the Vandy Vape Pulse mod for squonking, but still open to suggestions peeps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (7/11/18)

Another vote for the Recurve here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Thanks to everyone that recommended the Recurve!!! It is awesome and soooo close to the Zeus in taste!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Reo Mini for size comparison only

Reactions: Like 2


----------

